#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Top Computer Science Schools in 2017

## vinod gairola

*Top five Computer Science Schools in 2017*
*

1.    Massachusetts Institute of Technology,United States
*
The Massachusetts Institute of Technology is a private research university in Cambridge, Massachusetts, also cited as one of the world's most prestigious universities. Established in 1861 in response to the growing industrialization of the United States, it adopted European polytechnic university model and also stressed laboratory instruction in applied science and engineering. MIT's 168-acre land campus in the city spans approximately a mile along the north sides of the Charles River basin. The campus is divided in half by Massachusetts Avenue, with most dormitories. Student life facilities to the west and most academic buildings to the east side. Bridge closest to MIT is the Harvard Bridge, which is also known for being marked off in a non-standard unit of length – the smoot.

*
2.    Stanford University, United States*

Stanford University is a private research university in Stanford, California. Its spread on 8,180-acre and its campus is one of the largest in the United States. It is a tax-exempt corporate trust governed by a privately appointed Board of Trustees with a maximum membership of 38. It follows a quarter system with Autumn quarter usually starting in September and Spring session ending in early June. Four-year undergraduate program has an arts and sciences focus with high graduate student coexistence. It is accredited by the Western Association of Schools and Colleges. Undergraduate tuition was $42,690 for 2013 Batch. Its admission process is need-blind for US citizens and permanent residents; while it is not need-blind for international students.

*Read: Top Civil Engineering Schools in the World                 

3.    University of Oxford, United Kingdom*

The University of Oxford is a collegiate research university situated in Oxford, England. It has no known date of establishment, but there are evidences of teaching since 1096, making it the oldest university in the English countries and the world's second-oldest university in continuous operation. It is the home of the Rhodes Scholarship, which is one of the world's oldest and most prestigious scholarships, It has brought graduate students to study at the university for more than over a century now. Oxford university operates the world's oldest university museum, also the largest university press in the world and the largest academic library system in Britain. It has got many notable alumni, which includes 28 Nobel laureates, 27 Prime Ministers of the UK, and many heads of state and government around the world
*

4. Harvard University*

Harvard University is a private Ivy League research university in Cambridge, Massachusetts, founded in 1636, its history, wealth and influence have made it one of the world's most prestigious universities. Founded originally by the Massachusetts legislature and soon thereafter named for John Harvard, it is the United States' oldest institute of higher learning, and the Harvard Corporation is its first chartered corporation. Its curriculum and student body were gradually secularized during the 18th century, and by the 19th century Harvard had emerged as the central cultural establishment among Boston elites. Harvard was also a founding member of the Association of American Universities in 1900.
*
Read: Top Computer Science Engineering Colleges in India                 
*
* 5. Carnegie Mellon University, United States
*
It is a private research university in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Established in 1900 by Andrew Carnegie as the Carnegie Technical Schools, the university has became the Carnegie Institute of Technology in 1912 and started granting four-year degrees. In 1967, the Carnegie Institution of Technology collaborated with the Mellon Institute of Industrial Research to form a Carnegie Mellon University.

The university's 140-acre main campus is 3 miles from Downtown Pittsburgh. It has seven colleges and independent schools: the College of Engineering, Mellon College of Science, Dietrich College of Humanities and Social Sciences, College of Fine Arts, H. John Heinz III College and the School of Computer Science and Tepper School of Business. The university also has campuses in Qatar and Silicon Valley, with degree-granting programs in six continents.





  Similar Threads: Computer Science Computer Programming  Ebook PDF Download What is the difference between computer engineering and computer science & engineer? Schools in australia for international students - Schools in Australia Computer Science Computer Organization Ebook PDF Download Computer Science Computer Organization Ebook

----------


## Felecia Latham

For computer science it's *Massachusetts Institute of Technology* and Stanford University, where the best and the brightest students studies

----------

